# Red lebanese



## SHOT (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello! I've heard that red lebanese is a good hash plant and its a good indica strain. Anyone tried it before( growing/smoking)? In your opinions what is the best indica strain to grow and smoke? Lets see!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2016)

LA confidential is a nice indica.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

Okaayyy thanks!


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2016)

red lebanese is a type of hash, my guess is that it will not make as great weed, but the hash is killer. This hobby, has been around for quite some time, and the old time farmers definitely tried their hash plants in pure seedless bud form and there is a reason why they chose other strains for marijuana. The strains that are used to produce kilograms of hash, are best suitable to do just that, whereas others are great for marijuana, some are great for making bird seeds, and some for ropes and fabric, with very little to no psychoactive effects. Marijuana strains are very very diverse, phenotypes differ greatly.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 1, 2016)

Lets forget that strain then


----------

